# Name The Movie : Remakes, Retellings and Adaptations



## TrolleyDave (Sep 8, 2010)

That's right!  You guessed it!  It's another round of the fabulous time wasting game we like to call Name The Movie!  This is a fun forum game that anyone can participate in.  All you need is a love of movies, a keyboard, and a sense of humor!

The rules are pretty simple, and are as follows (as originally written by the legend, greyhound)

One person posts a screenshot of a film, any film (keep it clean), making sure it isn't impossible to guess (ie include either a lead character or make it a renowned/significant scene)....or too easy. When a successful guess has been made and confirmed to be correct by the poster of the image, the person who guessed successfully posts the next screenshot. So, if you're going to make a guess and following that post a snapshot please ensure that you check back every so often to see if someone named your movie correctly or to check if your guess was correct so that the game isn't held up too long. It's usual for 2-3 images to get posted per day. Try not to repeat movies, especially the same scene...

Some were added as the game evolved, which were :
In order to keep the game flowing, it helps if two people have the confirmed correct answer.  Remember to send the answer to the previous poster when posting a picture for your turn.  The answer should be PM'ed to the last person to post a film, *not necessarily* the person who updated the scores.
Remember to keep the scores updated.
Remember to update the previous movies posted list.
Posting an answer and then saying "Skip me" will result in no points, and a toss-up movie either by the judge, or by the previous poster.
No hotlinking to images, try to upload them to either GBAtemp's picture service or somewhere like tinypic/photobucket.  Please make sure the name of the movie is not contained in the url.
Don't "hit and run".  If you're going to guess at a movie, make sure you can stick around long enough to see if your guess was correct and post the next film.  If you take too long posting the next movie (24 hours or judge's discretion), you will lose the point.
The winner of a round is the judge for the next round.
To make it easier for people to know whether or not a pic for a particular film has been posted a list is kept along with the scores.  Whenever you update the scores the list should be updated as well.  We've gotten into the habit of using the list to link to the IMDb page for the movie, but if you have trouble with that part, just list the movie.  You'll get the hang of it quick enough!

The theme for this round is *Remakes, Retellings and Adaptations*.  Please make sure your movie would generally fall into this category.  Included in this category are remakes/retellings of films and film versions of TV shows, books, video games, radio shows and plays.  Movies from any era are eligible.

There is also a judge for each round for when problems occur.  As the winner of the previous round, LocoRoco has the dubious chore unique honor of being the judge this time around.  Feel free to PM him with any issues.  Bribes are not in any way suggested or encouraged.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This round will run from today (Sept 8th) through October 7th.  

Here's the list of all the past Name the Movie threads, just in case anyone wants to reminisce or see how much time has been wasted over the years. 


Spoiler



[titlerevious Name the Movie threads]
Original Name the Movie thread (partially archived)
Horror
Sci-Fi
80's comedy
Fantasy
Holiday Theme
Alphabetic Rotation
Yearly Rotation
Talent Pool
Back In Time (movies set in the past)
Six Degrees of Separation
General theme
Another general theme
Sports
Comedy




© A fair whack of this message copyright Szyslak, last month.

This should be an easy enough round!  I'll get the ball rolling with one of my favourite films :


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sweet new round!
Ill start it off with a guess: Animal Farm?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 8, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Animal Farm?



Correct good sir!  (I better get ready for another neck and neck race with you! lol)

*Scores:*

*dinofan01 : 1*




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Animal Farm


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 8, 2010)

lol im in it to win it this time trolley! haha

should be another easy one


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 8, 2010)

Charlotte's web


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 8, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Charlotte's web



Correct!  Don't forget to PM dinofan01 the answer and not me!

*Scores:*

dinofan01 : 1
*Scott-105 : 1*




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Animal Farm
Charlottes Web (2006)


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 8, 2010)

Here's my movie:


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 8, 2010)

It's about bloody time too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Death Race?


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 8, 2010)

Correct! 

Scores:

dinofan01 : 1
Scott-105 : 1
*TrolleyDave : 1* 



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Animal Farm
Charlottes Web (2006)
Death Race (2008)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 8, 2010)

I can't believe how crap the remake of Death Race 2000 was.  They missed the point entirely of the original film!

Next up :


----------



## MFDC12 (Sep 8, 2010)

village of the damned!

edit: orginally said children


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 8, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> children of the damned!



You are of course correct! (You were right the first time and changed while I was updating the scores! lol)

Scores:

dinofan01 : 1
Scott-105 : 1
TrolleyDave : 1
*MFDC12 : 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Animal Farm
Charlottes Web (2006)
Death Race (2008)
Children of the Damned


----------



## MFDC12 (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 8, 2010)

Nevermind, that's not even a remake...


----------



## c_house (Sep 8, 2010)

Here's one:





Just caught this movie on TV.


----------



## c_house (Sep 8, 2010)

Sorry 'bout that Mods, Is that screenshot from The Last Samurai?


----------



## MFDC12 (Sep 8, 2010)

c_house said:
			
		

> Sorry 'bout that Mods, Is that screenshot from The Last Samurai?



nope, you did get the country right, though (japan)


----------



## c_house (Sep 8, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> c_house said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D-War?


----------



## MFDC12 (Sep 8, 2010)

c_house said:
			
		

> MFDC12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nope. if no one gets it in the morning when i wake up (will be about 10 hours?) ill post another picture


----------



## cracker (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it's not but.. Ringu?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 8, 2010)

cracker said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure it's not but.. Ringu?



Correct mate! And welcome to the new round!

Scores:

dinofan01 : 1
Scott-105 : 1
TrolleyDave : 1
MFDC12 : 1
*cracker : 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Animal Farm
Charlottes Web (2006)
Death Race (2008)
Children of the Damned
Ringu


----------



## cracker (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome. 
I'm surprised that was the right answer.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here's the next from one of my favorites...


----------



## LocoRoco (Sep 8, 2010)

War of the World(2005)


----------



## cracker (Sep 8, 2010)

LocoRoco said:
			
		

> War of the World(2005)



LOCOOOOO ROCOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

Welcome to the game.. Now a six way tie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Scores:*

dinofan01 : 1
Scott-105 : 1
TrolleyDave : 1
MFDC12 : 1
cracker : 1
*LocoRoco : 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Animal Farm
Charlottes Web (2006)
Death Race (2008)
Children of the Damned
Ringu
War of the Worlds (2005)


----------



## LocoRoco (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you kinds Sir...

Next up one of my Fav


----------



## junn (Sep 8, 2010)

3:10 to Yuma?


----------



## cracker (Sep 8, 2010)

junn said:
			
		

> 3:10 to Yuma?



Correct. Welcome to the game!

*Scores:*

dinofan01 : 1
Scott-105 : 1
TrolleyDave : 1
MFDC12 : 1
cracker : 1
LocoRoco : 1
*junn : 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Animal Farm
Charlottes Web (2006)
Death Race (2008)
Children of the Damned
Ringu
War of the Worlds (2005)
3:10 to Yuma (2007)


----------



## junn (Sep 8, 2010)

'k,thanks.
my turn then.


----------



## MFDC12 (Sep 8, 2010)

i (really) dont think so, but texas chainsaw massacre?


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 8, 2010)

wolfman? seems a little too recent though.


----------



## LocoRoco (Sep 9, 2010)

Correct Dino

*Scores:*

*dinofan01 : 2*
Scott-105 : 1
TrolleyDave : 1
MFDC12 : 1
cracker : 1
LocoRoco : 1
junn : 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Animal Farm
Charlottes Web (2006)
Death Race (2008)
Children of the Damned
Ringu
War of the Worlds (2005)
3:10 to Yuma (2007)
Wolfman


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 9, 2010)

sweet! i say we just stop this now and let me win! hahah jk
okay next one is also easy:


----------



## LocoRoco (Sep 9, 2010)

Freaky Friday


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 9, 2010)

thats correct.


*Scores:*

dinofan01 : 2
*LocoRoco : 2*
Scott-105 : 1
TrolleyDave : 1
MFDC12 : 1
cracker : 1
junn : 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Animal Farm
Charlottes Web (2006)
Death Race (2008)
Children of the Damned
Ringu
War of the Worlds (2005)
3:10 to Yuma (2007)
Wolfman
Freaky Friday (2003)


----------



## LocoRoco (Sep 9, 2010)

This should be hard


----------



## junn (Sep 9, 2010)

assault on precint 13.
i meant precinct.


----------



## LocoRoco (Sep 9, 2010)

Thats Correct


*Scores:*

dinofan01 : 2
LocoRoco : 2
*junn : 2*
Scott-105 : 1
TrolleyDave : 1
MFDC12 : 1
cracker : 1




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Animal Farm
Charlottes Web (2006)
Death Race (2008)
Children of the Damned
Ringu
War of the Worlds (2005)
3:10 to Yuma (2007)
Wolfman
Freaky Friday (2003)
Assault on Precinct 13


----------



## junn (Sep 9, 2010)

easy.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 9, 2010)

The Day The Earth Stood Still?


----------



## junn (Sep 9, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> The Day The Earth Stood Still?


whoa,that was fast, dave.

*Scores:*

dinofan01 : 2
LocoRoco : 2
junn : 2
*TrolleyDave : 2*
Scott-105 : 1
MFDC12 : 1
cracker : 1




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Animal Farm
Charlottes Web (2006)
Death Race (2008)
Children of the Damned
Ringu
War of the Worlds (2005)
3:10 to Yuma (2007)
Wolfman
Freaky Friday (2003)
Assault on Precinct 13
The Day the Earth Stood Still


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 9, 2010)

It was just good timing! lol

Another easy on up next :


----------



## LocoRoco (Sep 9, 2010)

*Scarface* one of the greatest movies of all time!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 9, 2010)

LocoRoco said:
			
		

> *Scarface* one of the greatest movies of all time!!!



It was indeed Scarface!

*Scores:*

*LocoRoco : 2*
dinofan01 : 2
junn : 2
TrolleyDave : 2
Scott-105 : 1
MFDC12 : 1
cracker : 1




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Animal Farm
Charlottes Web (2006)
Death Race (2008)
Children of the Damned
Ringu
War of the Worlds (2005)
3:10 to Yuma (2007)
Wolfman
Freaky Friday (2003)
Assault on Precinct 13
The Day the Earth Stood Still
Scarface


----------



## LocoRoco (Sep 9, 2010)

dave are you trying to fix the game hehe i got 3


----------



## cracker (Sep 9, 2010)

White Man Can't Jump So He's Got to Bring a Gun on the Court (a collaborative effort by Spike Lee and the Wayans brothers)


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 9, 2010)

cracker said:
			
		

> White Man Can't Jump So He's Got to Bring a Gun on the Court (a collaborative effort by Spike Lee and the Wayans brothers)








Four Brothers


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 9, 2010)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Four Brothers



Spot on mate!  And welcome to round good sir!

*Scores:*

LocoRoco : 2
dinofan01 : 2
junn : 2
TrolleyDave : 2
Scott-105 : 1
MFDC12 : 1
cracker : 1
*Szyslak : 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Animal Farm
Charlottes Web (2006)
Death Race (2008)
Children of the Damned
Ringu
War of the Worlds (2005)
3:10 to Yuma (2007)
Wolfman
Freaky Friday (2003)
Assault on Precinct 13
The Day the Earth Stood Still
Scarface
Four Brothers


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 10, 2010)

Thank you my friend!  Next up:


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 10, 2010)

Chinatown?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Sep 10, 2010)

Changeling?


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 10, 2010)

Monkee3000 said:
			
		

> Chinatown?nope
> 
> QUOTE(KingdomBlade @ Sep 9 2010, 10:21 PM) Changeling?


nope

Sorry.


----------



## junn (Sep 10, 2010)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Thank you my friend!  Next up:


looks like L.A. Confidential to me


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 10, 2010)

junn said:
			
		

> looks like L.A. Confidential to me


  Looks like you got it!

*Scores:*

LocoRoco : 3
*junn : 3*
dinofan01 : 2
TrolleyDave : 2
Scott-105 : 1
MFDC12 : 1
cracker : 1
Szyslak : 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Animal Farm
Charlottes Web (2006)
Death Race (2008)
Children of the Damned
Ringu
War of the Worlds (2005)
3:10 to Yuma (2007)
Wolfman
Freaky Friday (2003)
Assault on Precinct 13
The Day the Earth Stood Still
Scarface
Four Brothers
L.A. Confidential


Fixed LocoRoco's score to 3.


----------



## junn (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## cracker (Sep 10, 2010)

3 Hot Chicks and an Old Man...
Arggggg... are pity points counted in this round?


----------



## junn (Sep 10, 2010)

cracker said:
			
		

> 3 Hot Chicks and an Old Man...
> Arggggg... are pity points counted in this round?


nope, sorry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



don't know about pity points though


----------



## cracker (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh yeah... upon further inspection it appears to be two hot chicks with one really mediocre chick and a dude...


----------



## junn (Sep 10, 2010)

cracker said:
			
		

> Oh yeah... upon further inspection it appears to be two hot chicks with one really mediocre chick and a dude...


actually that's two hot chicks,a dude and a much older dude.


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 10, 2010)

junn said:
			
		

> cracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Classic.  Looks like your further inspection needs some further inspection cracker.


----------



## cracker (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh man I should have zoomed in closer before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In my defense my monitor's resolution is @ 2048x1536.


----------



## junn (Sep 11, 2010)

ok,another pic then..


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 11, 2010)

Random guess: The day the Earth Stood Still?


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 11, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Random guess: The day the Earth Stood Still?


Incorrect.


----------



## w!! (Sep 11, 2010)

The Lake House


----------



## junn (Sep 11, 2010)

w!! said:
			
		

> The Lake House


welcome to the game, w!!. i assumed you already know the rules,
then, it's your turn.

*Scores:*

LocoRoco : 3
junn : 3
dinofan01 : 2
TrolleyDave : 2
Scott-105 : 1
MFDC12 : 1
cracker : 1
Szyslak : 1
*w!! : 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Animal Farm
Charlottes Web (2006)
Death Race (2008)
Children of the Damned
Ringu
War of the Worlds (2005)
3:10 to Yuma (2007)
The Wolfman
Freaky Friday (2003)
Assault on Precinct 13
The Day the Earth Stood Still
Scarface
Four Brothers
L.A. Confidential
The Lake House


----------



## w!! (Sep 11, 2010)

Okay, this shouldn't be too hard...


----------



## MFDC12 (Sep 11, 2010)

its not 'What Dreams May Come' is it?


----------



## junn (Sep 11, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> its not 'What Dreams May Come' is it?


that's right.(as pm'ed by w!!)


*Scores:*

LocoRoco : 3
junn : 3
dinofan01 : 2
TrolleyDave : 2
*MFDC12 : 2*
Scott-105 : 1
cracker : 1
Szyslak : 1
w!! : 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Animal Farm
Charlottes Web (2006)
Death Race (2008)
Children of the Damned
Ringu
War of the Worlds (2005)
3:10 to Yuma (2007)
The Wolfman
Freaky Friday (2003)
Assault on Precinct 13
The Day the Earth Stood Still
Scarface
Four Brothers
L.A. Confidential
The Lake House
What Dreams May Come


----------



## MFDC12 (Sep 11, 2010)

easyish one


----------



## cracker (Sep 12, 2010)

The Sixth Sense?


----------



## MFDC12 (Sep 12, 2010)

cracker said:
			
		

> The Sixth Sense?



nope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: you know whats funny, i just noticed vlc added black bars in the screencap. not like that on my dvd haha


----------



## Conor (Sep 12, 2010)

The Amityville Horror?


----------



## MFDC12 (Sep 12, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> The Amityville Horror?



yes!

*Scores:*

LocoRoco : 3
junn : 3
dinofan01 : 2
TrolleyDave : 2
MFDC12 : 2
Scott-105 : 1
cracker : 1
Szyslak : 1
w!! : 1
*Conor*: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Animal Farm
Charlottes Web (2006)
Death Race (2008)
Children of the Damned
Ringu
War of the Worlds (2005)
3:10 to Yuma (2007)
The Wolfman
Freaky Friday (2003)
Assault on Precinct 13
The Day the Earth Stood Still
Scarface
Four Brothers
L.A. Confidential
The Lake House
What Dreams May Come
The Amityville Horror (2005)


----------



## Conor (Sep 12, 2010)

I could only think of an easy one


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 12, 2010)

The Prestige


----------



## Conor (Sep 12, 2010)

yup.

*Scores:*

LocoRoco : 3
junn : 3
dinofan01 : 2
TrolleyDave : 2
MFDC12 : 2
*Szyslak*: 2
Scott-105 : 1
cracker : 1
w!! : 1
Conor: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Animal Farm
Charlottes Web (2006)
Death Race (2008)
Children of the Damned
Ringu
War of the Worlds (2005)
3:10 to Yuma (2007)
The Wolfman
Freaky Friday (2003)
Assault on Precinct 13
The Day the Earth Stood Still
Scarface
Four Brothers
L.A. Confidential
The Lake House
What Dreams May Come
The Amityville Horror (2005)
The Prestige


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 12, 2010)

Sunday morning coming down.


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 12, 2010)

Princess Bride.


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 12, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Princess Bride.


You got it!

*Scores:*

LocoRoco : 3
junn : 3
dinofan01 : 2
TrolleyDave : 2
MFDC12 : 2
Szyslak: 2
Scott-105 : 1
cracker : 1
w!! : 1
Conor : 1
*gameboy13 : 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Animal Farm
Charlottes Web (2006)
Death Race (2008)
Children of the Damned
Ringu
War of the Worlds (2005)
3:10 to Yuma (2007)
The Wolfman
Freaky Friday (2003)
Assault on Precinct 13
The Day the Earth Stood Still
Scarface
Four Brothers
L.A. Confidential
The Lake House
What Dreams May Come
The Amityville Horror (2005)
The Prestige
The Princess Bride


----------



## Conor (Sep 12, 2010)

edit: too slow x__x


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## MFDC12 (Sep 13, 2010)

the stepfather?


----------



## junn (Sep 13, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

>


Sherlock Holmes


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 13, 2010)

Correct!

*Scores:*

*junn : 4*
LocoRoco : 3
dinofan01 : 2
TrolleyDave : 2
MFDC12 : 2
Szyslak : 2
Scott-105 : 1
cracker : 1
w!! : 1
Conor: 1
gameboy13 : 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Animal Farm
Charlottes Web (2006)
Death Race (2008)
Children of the Damned
Ringu
War of the Worlds (2005)
3:10 to Yuma (2007)
The Wolfman
Freaky Friday (2003)
Assault on Precinct 13
The Day the Earth Stood Still
Scarface
Four Brothers
L.A. Confidential
The Lake House
What Dreams May Come
The Amityville Horror (2005)
The Prestige
Sherlock Holmes (2009)


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 13, 2010)

I think you bolded the wrong name...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 13, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> I think you bolded the wrong name...



Fixed it.


----------



## junn (Sep 13, 2010)

next.easy one..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 13, 2010)

Tombstone?


----------



## junn (Sep 13, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Tombstone?


nope.sorry dave.here's another pic.


----------



## LocoRoco (Sep 13, 2010)

Dracula


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 13, 2010)

edit: ehh forget it.


----------



## junn (Sep 13, 2010)

LocoRoco said:
			
		

> Dracula


that's right.

*Scores:*

junn : 4
*LocoRoco : 4*
dinofan01 : 2
TrolleyDave : 2
MFDC12 : 2
Szyslak : 2
Scott-105 : 1
cracker : 1
w!! : 1
Conor: 1
gameboy13 : 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Animal Farm
Charlottes Web (2006)
Death Race (2008)
Children of the Damned
Ringu
War of the Worlds (2005)
3:10 to Yuma (2007)
The Wolfman
Freaky Friday (2003)
Assault on Precinct 13
The Day the Earth Stood Still
Scarface
Four Brothers
L.A. Confidential
The Lake House
What Dreams May Come
The Amityville Horror (2005)
The Prestige
Sherlock Holmes (2009)
Dracula (1992)


----------



## LocoRoco (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## cracker (Sep 13, 2010)

Training Day?


----------



## LocoRoco (Sep 13, 2010)

Nope


----------



## toh_yxes (Sep 13, 2010)

man on fire?


----------



## LocoRoco (Sep 14, 2010)

Correct

*Scores:*

junn : 4
LocoRoco : 4
dinofan01 : 2
TrolleyDave : 2
MFDC12 : 2
Szyslak : 2
Scott-105 : 1
cracker : 1
w!! : 1
Conor : 1
gameboy13 : 1
*toh_yxes : 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Animal Farm
Charlottes Web (2006)
Death Race (2008)
Children of the Damned
Ringu
War of the Worlds (2005)
3:10 to Yuma (2007)
The Wolfman
Freaky Friday (2003)
Assault on Precinct 13
The Day the Earth Stood Still
Scarface
Four Brothers
L.A. Confidential
The Lake House
What Dreams May Come
The Amityville Horror (2005)
The Prestige
Sherlock Holmes (2009)
Dracula (1992)
Man On Fire


----------



## toh_yxes (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## Szyslak (Sep 14, 2010)

Huh.  I had no idea this was a remake.

Fun with Dick and Jane


----------



## cracker (Sep 15, 2010)

I was pretty sure it was Jim Carrey (but he looks too much like a woman and my brain almost reset itself) but couldn't place what movie it was.

I will have to watch it again now -- and the original that I also didn't know about until now.


----------



## LocoRoco (Sep 15, 2010)

Correct

*Scores:*

junn : 4
LocoRoco : 4
dinofan01 : 2
TrolleyDave : 2
MFDC12 : 2
*Szyslak : 3*
Scott-105 : 1
cracker : 1
w!! : 1
Conor : 1
gameboy13 : 1
toh_yxes : 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Animal Farm
Charlottes Web (2006)
Death Race (2008)
Children of the Damned
Ringu
War of the Worlds (2005)
3:10 to Yuma (2007)
The Wolfman
Freaky Friday (2003)
Assault on Precinct 13
The Day the Earth Stood Still
Scarface
Four Brothers
L.A. Confidential
The Lake House
What Dreams May Come
The Amityville Horror (2005)
The Prestige
Sherlock Holmes (2009)
Dracula (1992)
Man On Fire
Fun With Dick And Jane


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 15, 2010)

Simple one late at night here:


----------



## cracker (Sep 15, 2010)

The Thomas Crown Affair

Great movie!


----------



## cracker (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Szyslak (Sep 15, 2010)

cracker said:
			
		

> The Thomas Crown Affair
> 
> Great movie!


Absolutely.

*Scores:*

junn : 4
LocoRoco : 4
dinofan01 : 2
TrolleyDave : 2
MFDC12 : 2
Szyslak : 3
Scott-105 : 1
*cracker : 2*
w!! : 1
Conor : 1
gameboy13 : 1
toh_yxes : 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Animal Farm
Charlottes Web (2006)
Death Race (2008)
Children of the Damned
Ringu
War of the Worlds (2005)
3:10 to Yuma (2007)
The Wolfman
Freaky Friday (2003)
Assault on Precinct 13
The Day the Earth Stood Still
Scarface
Four Brothers
L.A. Confidential
The Lake House
What Dreams May Come
The Amityville Horror (2005)
The Prestige
Sherlock Holmes (2009)
Dracula (1992)
Man On Fire
Fun With Dick And Jane
The Thomas Crown Affair


----------



## Logan 5 (Sep 15, 2010)

1984


----------



## cracker (Sep 15, 2010)

Logan 5 said:
			
		

> 1984



Yes

*Scores:*

junn : 4
LocoRoco : 4
Szyslak : 3
cracker : 2
dinofan01 : 2
MFDC12 : 2
TrolleyDave : 2
Conor : 1
gameboy13 : 1
*Logan 5 : 1*
Scott-105 : 1
toh_yxes : 1
w!! : 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Animal Farm
Charlottes Web (2006)
Death Race (2008)
Children of the Damned
Ringu
War of the Worlds (2005)
3:10 to Yuma (2007)
The Wolfman
Freaky Friday (2003)
Assault on Precinct 13
The Day the Earth Stood Still
Scarface
Four Brothers
L.A. Confidential
The Lake House
What Dreams May Come
The Amityville Horror (2005)
The Prestige
Sherlock Holmes (2009)
Dracula (1992)
Man On Fire
Fun With Dick And Jane
The Thomas Crown Affair
1984


----------



## Logan 5 (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## LocoRoco (Sep 15, 2010)

The Good,The Bad And The Ugly


----------



## Logan 5 (Sep 15, 2010)

no


----------



## LocoRoco (Sep 15, 2010)

A Fistful Of Dollars(damn poncho)


----------



## Logan 5 (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes

*Scores:*

*LocoRoco : 5*
junn : 4
Szyslak : 3
cracker : 2
dinofan01 : 2
MFDC12 : 2
TrolleyDave : 2
Conor : 1
gameboy13 : 1
Logan 5 : 1
Scott-105 : 1
toh_yxes : 1
w!! : 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Animal Farm
Charlottes Web (2006)
Death Race (2008)
Children of the Damned
Ringu
War of the Worlds (2005)
3:10 to Yuma (2007)
The Wolfman
Freaky Friday (2003)
Assault on Precinct 13
The Day the Earth Stood Still
Scarface
Four Brothers
L.A. Confidential
The Lake House
What Dreams May Come
The Amityville Horror (2005)
The Prestige
Sherlock Holmes (2009)
Dracula (1992)
Man On Fire
Fun With Dick And Jane
The Thomas Crown Affair
1984
A Fistful of Dollars


----------



## LocoRoco (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 16, 2010)

The Taking of Pelham 123?


----------



## LocoRoco (Sep 16, 2010)

Correct

*Scores:*

LocoRoco : 5
junn : 4
Szyslak : 3
*TrolleyDave : 3*
cracker : 2
dinofan01 : 2
MFDC12 : 2
Conor : 1
gameboy13 : 1
Logan 5 : 1
Scott-105 : 1
toh_yxes : 1
w!! : 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Animal Farm
Charlottes Web (2006)
Death Race (2008)
Children of the Damned
Ringu
War of the Worlds (2005)
3:10 to Yuma (2007)
The Wolfman
Freaky Friday (2003)
Assault on Precinct 13
The Day the Earth Stood Still
Scarface
Four Brothers
L.A. Confidential
The Lake House
What Dreams May Come
The Amityville Horror (2005)
The Prestige
Sherlock Holmes (2009)
Dracula (1992)
Man On Fire
Fun With Dick And Jane
The Thomas Crown Affair
1984
A Fistful of Dollars
Taking Of Pelham 123


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 16, 2010)

Not a bad remake, still preferred the original version though.

Next up :


----------



## cracker (Sep 16, 2010)

The Last House on the Left

Nice ending but nowhere near the realm of reality.


----------



## LocoRoco (Sep 16, 2010)

Correct 

*Scores:*

LocoRoco : 5
junn : 4
Szyslak : 3
TrolleyDave : 3
*cracker : 3*
dinofan01 : 2
MFDC12 : 2
Conor : 1
gameboy13 : 1
Logan 5 : 1
Scott-105 : 1
toh_yxes : 1
w!! : 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Animal Farm
Charlottes Web (2006)
Death Race (2008)
Children of the Damned
Ringu
War of the Worlds (2005)
3:10 to Yuma (2007)
The Wolfman
Freaky Friday (2003)
Assault on Precinct 13
The Day the Earth Stood Still
Scarface
Four Brothers
L.A. Confidential
The Lake House
What Dreams May Come
The Amityville Horror (2005)
The Prestige
Sherlock Holmes (2009)
Dracula (1992)
Man On Fire
Fun With Dick And Jane
The Thomas Crown Affair
1984
A Fistful of Dollars
Taking Of Pelham 123
The Last House On The Left


----------



## cracker (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 16, 2010)

cracker said:
			
		

> Nice ending but nowhere near the realm of reality.



I honestly couldn't sit through the whole film mate!  The original is one of my favourite films, and the remake took everything that made the original great and threw it in the rubbish. lol  The main characters had none of the traits that made them "scary" in the original, and it tried to explain too much.  It's one of my most hated remakes along with the remake of When A Stranger Calls.  Even Tim Burtons Planet of the Apes remake rates higher!


----------



## MFDC12 (Sep 16, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> cracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i agree, the remake wasnt that good. i like how the original was just raw and gritty. every time i watch it i want to watch 'i spit on your grave' along with it, lol. also, finally, someone who thought the original of when a stranger calls (or even knew there was one, for that matter) was better than a remake. what a terrible, terrible remake.


----------



## LocoRoco (Sep 16, 2010)

I spit on your grave was good hopefully the new remake has the same affect


----------



## cracker (Sep 17, 2010)

Next clue





Didn't know they were making a remake of I Spit on Your Grave. It will probably get neutered by the movie rating board.


----------



## MFDC12 (Sep 17, 2010)

i know this movie but i cant remember the name ugh! it will come to me haha

btw this film is not yet rated = amazing documentary


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 17, 2010)

oceans 11


----------



## cracker (Sep 17, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> i know this movie but i cant remember the name ugh! it will come to me haha
> 
> btw this film is not yet rated = amazing documentary
> 
> ...



Winner winner chicken dinner!

*Scores:*

LocoRoco : 5
junn : 4
Szyslak : 3
TrolleyDave : 3
cracker : 3
*dinofan01 : 3*
MFDC12 : 2
Conor : 1
gameboy13 : 1
Logan 5 : 1
Scott-105 : 1
toh_yxes : 1
w!! : 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Animal Farm
Charlottes Web (2006)
Death Race (2008)
Children of the Damned
Ringu
War of the Worlds (2005)
3:10 to Yuma (2007)
The Wolfman
Freaky Friday (2003)
Assault on Precinct 13
The Day the Earth Stood Still
Scarface
Four Brothers
L.A. Confidential
The Lake House
What Dreams May Come
The Amityville Horror (2005)
The Prestige
Sherlock Holmes (2009)
Dracula (1992)
Man On Fire
Fun With Dick And Jane
The Thomas Crown Affair
1984
A Fistful of Dollars
Taking Of Pelham 123
The Last House On The Left
Ocean's 11


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 17, 2010)

Hook?



			
				MFDC12 said:
			
		

> i agree, the remake wasnt that good. i like how the original was just raw and gritty. every time i watch it i want to watch 'i spit on your grave' along with it, lol. also, finally, someone who thought the original of when a stranger calls (or even knew there was one, for that matter) was better than a remake. what a terrible, terrible remake.



Exactly.  Plus Krug and Co were crazy, they just enjoyed being mean and sadistic.  The film never tried to explain why or anything, unlike the remake.  Also showing them escape at the beginning ruined part of the atmosphere.  In the original when you say Junkie you didn't know he was going to be part of a vicious gang.  He just seemed like a loser trying to score.  Whereas in the remake you knew they were all bad before you even met the girls.  There were just so many things wrong with it.  And yeah, I loved the original When A Stranger Calls.  Been one of my favourite films since I was a kid.


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 17, 2010)

damn you trolley!....but no. im sure next try will be right.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 17, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> damn you trolley!....but no. im sure next try will be right.








 Damn you dino!  I thought I'd got it right for a second there!  I'll leave it for someone else to guess next.  I hate doing the guess after guess thing, it feels unfair.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 17, 2010)

Peter Pan! Hah! I would have guessed Hook also, but that doesn't look like Rufio.


----------



## LocoRoco (Sep 17, 2010)

Peter Pan

(damn)


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 17, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


correct!

*Scores:*

LocoRoco : 5
junn : 4
Szyslak : 3
TrolleyDave : 3
cracker : 3
dinofan01 : 3
MFDC12 : 2
Conor : 1
gameboy13 : 1
Logan 5 : 1
Scott-105 : 1
toh_yxes : 1
w!! : 1
*twin retro: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Animal Farm
Charlottes Web (2006)
Death Race (2008)
Children of the Damned
Ringu
War of the Worlds (2005)
3:10 to Yuma (2007)
The Wolfman
Freaky Friday (2003)
Assault on Precinct 13
The Day the Earth Stood Still
Scarface
Four Brothers
L.A. Confidential
The Lake House
What Dreams May Come
The Amityville Horror (2005)
The Prestige
Sherlock Holmes (2009)
Dracula (1992)
Man On Fire
Fun With Dick And Jane
The Thomas Crown Affair
1984
A Fistful of Dollars
Taking Of Pelham 123
The Last House On The Left
Ocean's 11
Peter Pan (2003)


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## LocoRoco (Sep 17, 2010)

Miracle on 34th Street


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 17, 2010)

Yep!

*Scores:*
*
LocoRoco : 6*
junn : 4
Szyslak : 3
TrolleyDave : 3
cracker : 3
dinofan01 : 3
MFDC12 : 2
Conor : 1
gameboy13 : 1
Logan 5 : 1
Scott-105 : 1
toh_yxes : 1
w!! : 1
TwinRetro: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Animal Farm
Charlottes Web (2006)
Death Race (2008)
Children of the Damned
Ringu
War of the Worlds (2005)
3:10 to Yuma (2007)
The Wolfman
Freaky Friday (2003)
Assault on Precinct 13
The Day the Earth Stood Still
Scarface
Four Brothers
L.A. Confidential
The Lake House
What Dreams May Come
The Amityville Horror (2005)
The Prestige
Sherlock Holmes (2009)
Dracula (1992)
Man On Fire
Fun With Dick And Jane
The Thomas Crown Affair
1984
A Fistful of Dollars
Taking Of Pelham 123
The Last House On The Left
Ocean's 11
Peter Pan (2003)
Miracle on 34th Street


----------



## LocoRoco (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 17, 2010)

Miami Vice?


----------



## cracker (Sep 17, 2010)

OT: *Sorry if I got your hopes up Trolley* I watched the original Last House on the Left and I just went away with feelings like if the SweatHogs had raped and killing ppl... Not that the remake is good but just ok...


----------



## LocoRoco (Sep 17, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Miami Vice?




Nope


----------



## junn (Sep 17, 2010)

LocoRoco said:
			
		

>


shaft?


----------



## LocoRoco (Sep 17, 2010)

Yep yep

*Scores:*

LocoRoco : 6
*junn : 5*
Szyslak : 3
TrolleyDave : 3
cracker : 3
dinofan01 : 3
MFDC12 : 2
Conor : 1
gameboy13 : 1
Logan 5 : 1
Scott-105 : 1
toh_yxes : 1
w!! : 1
TwinRetro: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Animal Farm
Charlottes Web (2006)
Death Race (2008)
Children of the Damned
Ringu
War of the Worlds (2005)
3:10 to Yuma (2007)
The Wolfman
Freaky Friday (2003)
Assault on Precinct 13
The Day the Earth Stood Still
Scarface
Four Brothers
L.A. Confidential
The Lake House
What Dreams May Come
The Amityville Horror (2005)
The Prestige
Sherlock Holmes (2009)
Dracula (1992)
Man On Fire
Fun With Dick And Jane
The Thomas Crown Affair
1984
A Fistful of Dollars
Taking Of Pelham 123
The Last House On The Left
Ocean's 11
Peter Pan (2003)
Miracle on 34th Street
Shaft


----------



## junn (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## cracker (Sep 18, 2010)

This one is killing me... I have been able to keep myself from looking it up on IMDB thus far though since it may come to me still...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 18, 2010)

cracker said:
			
		

> OT: *Sorry if I got your hopes up Trolley* I watched the original Last House on the Left and I just went away with feelings like if the SweatHogs had raped and killing ppl... Not that the remake is good but just ok...



I know alot of people that didn't enjoy it to be honest.  In fact I know more people that don't like it than do.  For some reason though everything about the film resonates for me.  From the gritty look and slightly dodgy acting to the cheesy and often hilarious music!  And Krug and Co. capture what a bunch of psychotic killers are like really well.  Sweathogs?  Are they the kids from Welcome Back, Kotter?


----------



## junn (Sep 18, 2010)

Spoiler: another pic


----------



## cracker (Sep 18, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> cracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah the 8bit-ish kill music was pretty funny. Yes Junior reminded me of Horshack (leftmost in this pic).

Edit:
Son of a... I had to look at IMDB... Am now ashamed that I didn't recognize what movie it was.


----------



## junn (Sep 18, 2010)

this pic might give you a little hint.


----------



## cracker (Sep 18, 2010)

Yes, it would have if I already hadn't looked it up...


----------



## MFDC12 (Sep 18, 2010)

guess cracker isnt going to say it?
star trek


----------



## LocoRoco (Sep 18, 2010)

Yepp

*Scores:*

LocoRoco : 6
junn : 5
Szyslak : 3
TrolleyDave : 3
cracker : 3
dinofan01 : 3
*MFDC12 : 3*
Conor : 1
gameboy13 : 1
Logan 5 : 1
Scott-105 : 1
toh_yxes : 1
w!! : 1
TwinRetro: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Animal Farm
Charlottes Web (2006)
Death Race (2008)
Children of the Damned
Ringu
War of the Worlds (2005)
3:10 to Yuma (2007)
The Wolfman
Freaky Friday (2003)
Assault on Precinct 13
The Day the Earth Stood Still
Scarface
Four Brothers
L.A. Confidential
The Lake House
What Dreams May Come
The Amityville Horror (2005)
The Prestige
Sherlock Holmes (2009)
Dracula (1992)
Man On Fire
Fun With Dick And Jane
The Thomas Crown Affair
1984
A Fistful of Dollars
Taking Of Pelham 123
The Last House On The Left
Ocean's 11
Peter Pan (2003)
Miracle on 34th Street
Shaft
Star Trek


----------



## MFDC12 (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Szyslak (Sep 19, 2010)

Damn, I know I've seen that.  I can picture the whole scene.  I must be getting old.


----------



## MFDC12 (Sep 19, 2010)

since no ones guessed it heres a hint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









edit: replaced other image since it was interlaced


----------



## cracker (Sep 19, 2010)

It's not Twilight Zone: The Movie is it?


----------



## MFDC12 (Sep 19, 2010)

cracker said:
			
		

> It's not Twilight Zone: The Movie is it?



no sir, right decade though


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2010)

Last Exit to Brooklyn?


----------



## LocoRoco (Sep 19, 2010)

Yepp

*Scores:*

LocoRoco : 6
junn : 5
Szyslak : 3
*TrolleyDave : 4*
cracker : 3
dinofan01 : 3
MFDC12 : 3
Conor : 1
gameboy13 : 1
Logan 5 : 1
Scott-105 : 1
toh_yxes : 1
w!! : 1
TwinRetro: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Animal Farm
Charlottes Web (2006)
Death Race (2008)
Children of the Damned
Ringu
War of the Worlds (2005)
3:10 to Yuma (2007)
The Wolfman
Freaky Friday (2003)
Assault on Precinct 13
The Day the Earth Stood Still
Scarface
Four Brothers
L.A. Confidential
The Lake House
What Dreams May Come
The Amityville Horror (2005)
The Prestige
Sherlock Holmes (2009)
Dracula (1992)
Man On Fire
Fun With Dick And Jane
The Thomas Crown Affair
1984
A Fistful of Dollars
Taking Of Pelham 123
The Last House On The Left
Ocean's 11
Peter Pan (2003)
Miracle on 34th Street
Shaft
Star Trek
Last Exit To Brooklyn


----------



## MFDC12 (Sep 19, 2010)

(im suprised it took less than a day to figure it out haha)
anyways, just want to say a few things about it, if none of you have read the book. LOCATE IT NOW. its a very very good book, it is one of my favorites, its by the guy who wrote the book requiem for a dream. the author (hubery selby jr) is the only author that has made me cringe because of what is happening in his books, and wanting me to actually set the book down and go outside.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2010)

I haven't seen that since it came out!  I knew I recognised the first pic but couldn't place it and then the second pic jogged my memory well!

A nice easy one next :


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 19, 2010)

Of Mice and Men.  Good performances by Sinise and Malkovich, but it couldn't touch the novel.


----------



## MFDC12 (Sep 19, 2010)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Of Mice and Men.  Good performances by Sinise and Malkovich, but it couldn't touch the novel.



sure is, and i agree. that book almost made me cry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (i didnt because i was in a class full of people)

*Scores:*

LocoRoco : 6
junn : 5
*Szyslak : 4*
TrolleyDave : 4
cracker : 3
dinofan01 : 3
MFDC12 : 3
Conor : 1
gameboy13 : 1
Logan 5 : 1
Scott-105 : 1
toh_yxes : 1
w!! : 1
TwinRetro: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Animal Farm
Charlottes Web (2006)
Death Race (2008)
Children of the Damned
Ringu
War of the Worlds (2005)
3:10 to Yuma (2007)
The Wolfman
Freaky Friday (2003)
Assault on Precinct 13
The Day the Earth Stood Still
Scarface
Four Brothers
L.A. Confidential
The Lake House
What Dreams May Come
The Amityville Horror (2005)
The Prestige
Sherlock Holmes (2009)
Dracula (1992)
Man On Fire
Fun With Dick And Jane
The Thomas Crown Affair
1984
A Fistful of Dollars
Taking Of Pelham 123
The Last House On The Left
Ocean's 11
Peter Pan (2003)
Miracle on 34th Street
Shaft
Star Trek
Last Exit To Brooklyn
Of Mice and Men (1992)


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## Szyslak (Sep 20, 2010)

No guesses huh?  How about this? (same movie)


----------



## Dr.Razor (Sep 21, 2010)

Godfellas?


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 22, 2010)

Dr.Razor said:
			
		

> Godfellas?


Nope that's not it, but very close.  Sorry, I spaced on this last night.  New pic forthcoming.


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 22, 2010)

Alright, new image from this iconic movie.  Warning, image is slightly graphic, and completely gives away the answer:



Spoiler: Graphic image


----------



## LocoRoco (Sep 22, 2010)

I am surprised people didnt know by the second picture..


----------



## Dr.Razor (Sep 22, 2010)

Godfather?


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 22, 2010)

Dr.Razor said:
			
		

> Godfather?


Correct!

*Scores:*

LocoRoco : 6
junn : 5
Szyslak : 4
TrolleyDave : 4
cracker : 3
dinofan01 : 3
MFDC12 : 3
Conor : 1
gameboy13 : 1
Logan 5 : 1
Scott-105 : 1
toh_yxes : 1
w!! : 1
TwinRetro: 1
*Dr.Razor: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Animal Farm
Charlottes Web (2006)
Death Race (2008)
Children of the Damned
Ringu
War of the Worlds (2005)
3:10 to Yuma (2007)
The Wolfman
Freaky Friday (2003)
Assault on Precinct 13
The Day the Earth Stood Still
Scarface
Four Brothers
L.A. Confidential
The Lake House
What Dreams May Come
The Amityville Horror (2005)
The Prestige
Sherlock Holmes (2009)
Dracula (1992)
Man On Fire
Fun With Dick And Jane
The Thomas Crown Affair
1984
A Fistful of Dollars
Taking Of Pelham 123
The Last House On The Left
Ocean's 11
Peter Pan (2003)
Miracle on 34th Street
Shaft
Star Trek
Last Exit To Brooklyn
Of Mice and Men (1992)
The Godfather


----------



## Dr.Razor (Sep 22, 2010)

here we go:


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 22, 2010)

You might want to change the file name, guy.


----------



## Man18 (Sep 24, 2010)

i cant figure it out so ill wait for the next image but all canadians want to be the fonz... AYYYYY


----------



## cracker (Sep 24, 2010)

LOL @ the Fonz.

It really looks like Keanu Reeves' eyes to me but then again the guy is wearing a black trenchcoat so maybe I am making the Neo image fit.

Edit... It's not Point Break is it? Don't remember anything about some sort of robbery/heist in it but I swear it is Keanu Reeves...


----------



## Man18 (Sep 24, 2010)

cracker said:
			
		

> LOL @ the Fonz.
> 
> It really looks like Keanu Reeves' eyes to me but then again the guy is wearing a black trenchcoat so maybe I am making the Neo image fit.
> 
> Edit... It's not Point Break is it? Don't remember anything about some sort of robbery/heist in it but I swear it is Keanu Reeves...


dont think heist think guy on a bike, mask for bugs, helmet for head protection


----------



## cracker (Sep 24, 2010)

Man18 said:
			
		

> cracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm... Doesn't ring a bell and don't want to cheat at all... Will look it up after someone guesses correctly.


----------



## junn (Sep 24, 2010)

i think we need another screenshot or hint.


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 24, 2010)

cracker said:
			
		

> LOL @ the Fonz.
> 
> It really looks like Keanu Reeves' eyes to me but then again the guy is wearing a black trenchcoat so maybe I am making the Neo image fit.
> 
> ...


I think it's perfectly fine to think it might be part of a heist.


----------



## Dr.Razor (Sep 24, 2010)

Here's an other hint :






He's defenitly not Keanu Reeves =)


----------



## cracker (Sep 26, 2010)

Yeah, definitely not Reeves but could you post even another hint to move the game along? :/


----------



## junn (Sep 26, 2010)

i think it's an ordinary decent criminal


----------



## 0ddity (Sep 26, 2010)

Shouldn't need a hint, thats Kevin Spacey in the Middle, and looks like Robert Redford on the right. The van reminds me of Usual Suspects, but thats not it because I watched it recently and Redford wasn't in it, and there was no scene like the first picture.


----------



## Dr.Razor (Sep 26, 2010)

0ddity said:
			
		

> Shouldn't need a hint, thats Kevin Spacey in the Middle, and looks like Robert Redford on the right. The van reminds me of Usual Suspects, but thats not it because I watched it recently and Redford wasn't in it, and there was no scene like the first picture.



Actualy, it's Christoph Walt, who has played in Inglorious Bastard recently


----------



## junn (Sep 26, 2010)

so it's not "Ordinary Decent Criminal" like i posted ^ there then.


----------



## Dr.Razor (Sep 26, 2010)

junn said:
			
		

> so it's not "Ordinary Decent Criminal" like i posted ^ there then.



I meant yeah it's Kevin Spacey but not Robert Redford, so you were right =)


----------



## junn (Sep 27, 2010)

Dr.Razor said:
			
		

> junn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okkayy..my turn then,
and doc, the scores and the list needs an update.
i'll do it after someone got this:


----------



## KingdomBlade (Sep 27, 2010)

Hmm... well, judging from the flag, it seems to be related to the Philippines somehow, and the girl looks Asian, but I can't put my finger on it. Pearl Harbor? (LOL NO) How about another hint?...


----------



## junn (Sep 28, 2010)

ok.
hint.


----------



## cracker (Sep 28, 2010)

Damn, I remember the movie but the name eludes me. :/


----------



## junn (Sep 28, 2010)

time for another hint then..


----------



## nasune (Sep 28, 2010)

Constantine


----------



## junn (Sep 28, 2010)

nasune said:
			
		

> Constantine


Yes!
*Scores:*

LocoRoco : 6
junn : 6
Szyslak : 4
TrolleyDave : 4
cracker : 3
dinofan01 : 3
MFDC12 : 3
Conor : 1
gameboy13 : 1
Logan 5 : 1
Scott-105 : 1
toh_yxes : 1
w!! : 1
TwinRetro: 1
Dr.Razor: 1
*nasune: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Animal Farm
Charlottes Web (2006)
Death Race (2008)
Children of the Damned
Ringu
War of the Worlds (2005)
3:10 to Yuma (2007)
The Wolfman
Freaky Friday (2003)
Assault on Precinct 13
The Day the Earth Stood Still
Scarface
Four Brothers
L.A. Confidential
The Lake House
What Dreams May Come
The Amityville Horror (2005)
The Prestige
Sherlock Holmes (2009)
Dracula (1992)
Man On Fire
Fun With Dick And Jane
The Thomas Crown Affair
1984
A Fistful of Dollars
Taking Of Pelham 123
The Last House On The Left
Ocean's 11
Peter Pan (2003)
Miracle on 34th Street
Shaft
Star Trek
Last Exit To Brooklyn
Of Mice and Men (1992)
The Godfather
Ordinary Decent Criminal
Constantine


----------



## nasune (Sep 28, 2010)

Here's the next:


----------



## KingdomBlade (Sep 28, 2010)

You might wanna change the file name. I know it but I'm not gonna say.


----------



## MFDC12 (Sep 28, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> You might wanna change the file name. I know it but I'm not gonna say.



damnit i knew it too, without looking at the filename but i guess i should let others get a chance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. btw totally forgot it was based off something else haha


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 28, 2010)

Whee I finally get to join

Zatoichi
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0363226/

I think I even watched that one in the cinema.

Edit: I assume I am correct and I have to run off for the afternoon so to keep the game going





Full IMDB url SHA1 (example URL although without quotes when you do it "http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0092106/" )
82a3aabc87e356671aa398488ca3889c7adf2727

http://gtools.org/tool/sha1-hash-generator/




Spoiler: Code for next time assuming I am correct





```
[u][b]Scores:[/b][/u]

LocoRoco : 6
junn : 6
Szyslak : 4
TrolleyDave : 4
cracker : 3
dinofan01 : 3
MFDC12 : 3
Conor : 1
gameboy13 : 1
Logan 5 : 1
Scott-105 : 1
toh_yxes : 1
w!! : 1
TwinRetro: 1
Dr.Razor: 1
nasune: 1
[b]FAST6191: 1[/b]

[spoiler][title: Movies previously posted]
[url="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0047834/"]Animal Farm[/url]
[url="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0413895/"]Charlottes Web (2006)[/url]
[url="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0452608/"]Death Race (2008)[/url]
[url="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0056931/"]Children of the Damned[/url]
[url="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0178868/"]Ringu[/url]
[url="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0407304/"]War of the Worlds (2005)[/url]
[url="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0381849/"]3:10 to Yuma (2007)[/url]
[url="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0780653/"]The Wolfman[/url]
[url="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0322330/"]Freaky Friday (2003)[/url]
[url="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0398712/"]Assault on Precinct 13[/url]
[url="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0970416/"]The Day the Earth Stood Still[/url]
[url="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086250/"]Scarface[/url]
[url="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0430105/"]Four Brothers[/url]
[url="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119488/"]L.A. Confidential[/url]
[url="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0410297/"]The Lake House[/url]
[url="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120889/"]What Dreams May Come[/url]
[url="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0384806/"]The Amityville Horror (2005)[/url]
[url="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0482571//"]The Prestige[/url]
[url="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0988045/"]Sherlock Holmes (2009)[/url]
[url="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0103874/"]Dracula (1992)[/url]
[url="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0328107/"]Man On Fire[/url]
[url="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0369441/"]Fun With Dick And Jane[/url]
[url="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0155267/"]The Thomas Crown Affair[/url]
[url="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0087803/"]1984[/url]
[url="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0058461/"]A Fistful of Dollars[/url]
[url="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1111422/"]Taking Of Pelham 123[/url]
[url="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0844708/"]The Last House On The Left[/url]
[url="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0240772/"]Ocean's 11[/url]
[url="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0316396/"]Peter Pan (2003)[/url]
[url="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0110527/"]Miracle on 34th Street[/url]
[url="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0162650/"]Shaft[/url]
[url="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0796366/"]Star Trek[/url]
[url="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0097714/"]Last Exit To Brooklyn[/url]
[url="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0105046/"]Of Mice and Men (1992)[/url]
[url="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0068646/"]The Godfather[/url]
[url="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0160611/"]Ordinary Decent Criminal[/url]
[url="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0360486/"]Constantine[/url]
[url="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0363226/"]Zatoichi[/url]
[/spoiler]
```


----------



## junn (Sep 29, 2010)

dude on the bike looks like dolph lundgren..but im not sure


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 29, 2010)

It looks like a clue is in order- this is the first of the adaptations (there are presently three distinct adaptations in all).


----------



## cracker (Sep 29, 2010)

An American Werewolf in London? The only thing that comes to mind...


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 29, 2010)

Sorry cracker that is not it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 1, 2010)

Sorry people I did not mean to stall the game this late in the day. I will add a new film at the end of this post but first

junn was correct- it is Mr Lundgren and he was starring in the 1989 film "The Punisher" (adaptation of the comic book character- not sure what, if any, series/arc it follows though). Not a brilliant film and certainly not a great adaptation although I have yet to meet any die hard comic fans who say that about a comic book film. 

IMDB url
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0098141/

*Scores:*

LocoRoco : 6
junn : 6
Szyslak : 4
TrolleyDave : 4
cracker : 3
dinofan01 : 3
MFDC12 : 3
Conor : 1
gameboy13 : 1
Logan 5 : 1
Scott-105 : 1
toh_yxes : 1
w!! : 1
TwinRetro: 1
Dr.Razor: 1
nasune: 1
*FAST6191: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Animal Farm
Charlottes Web (2006)
Death Race (2008)
Children of the Damned
Ringu
War of the Worlds (2005)
3:10 to Yuma (2007)
The Wolfman
Freaky Friday (2003)
Assault on Precinct 13
The Day the Earth Stood Still
Scarface
Four Brothers
L.A. Confidential
The Lake House
What Dreams May Come
The Amityville Horror (2005)
The Prestige
Sherlock Holmes (2009)
Dracula (1992)
Man On Fire
Fun With Dick And Jane
The Thomas Crown Affair
1984
A Fistful of Dollars
Taking Of Pelham 123
The Last House On The Left
Ocean's 11
Peter Pan (2003)
Miracle on 34th Street
Shaft
Star Trek
Last Exit To Brooklyn
Of Mice and Men (1992)
The Godfather
Ordinary Decent Criminal
Constantine
Zatoichi
The Punisher (1989) (not guessed)



New film is a classic although I am not sure what/if any scenes are iconic so one of the main characters will have to do.








Full IMDB url SHA1 (example URL although without quotes when you do it "http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0092106/" )
796b66900a6a968b0f5b94cba0fd317bda8cfa4a
SHA1 generator
http://gtools.org/tool/sha1-hash-generator/


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 2, 2010)

A quick selection of hints- it is not all in black and white, it is sci fi of a sort and while it does not share the name of the source material (or all that much of the story) it does share the name with some of the later media.


----------



## MFDC12 (Oct 5, 2010)

i think we need another screen/hints


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 5, 2010)

Yeah I was about to sort such a thing out

It is Russian (book and subsequent media) and the director of the film made another legendary sci fi film that was also remade in the US in the early 2000s.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2010)

Is it The Sacrifice?


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 5, 2010)

Not quite TrolleyDave but you are extremely close.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2010)

Damn.  It's the only other film I know by the guy and I don't wanna cheat by looking on IMDB.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 5, 2010)

I will cycle it round again then

The film was Stalker aka ??????? (you will probably have better luck searching with the Russian name) which had a much liked game series of the same name made over the last few years and was based on one of the great Russian sci fi works- Roadside Picnic.
As TrolleyDave seems to have guessed the director was Andrei Tarkovsky (the film that was also a remade that I was speaking of was Solaris).

My new film- it is purposely shot in black and white so do not go thinking back too far.






SHA1 sum of the imdb url (example URL although without quotes when you do it "http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0092106/" )
1413fce76cc2f13e1074d486219e2ef46ca6d47c

One sha1 generator
http://gtools.org/tool/sha1-hash-generator/


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 6, 2010)

I don't think I've ever had less of an idea of what the answer might be.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 6, 2010)

Sorry people I really did not mean to keep stalling the game- I do not have that many Remakes, Retellings and Adaptations at my disposal (most of them being TV shows made from films or other media).

I can never quite figure out how to give out clues without making it too obvious or easy to search for. The lead actor that you can see in that picture has been a few films that appeared stateside although they were mainly direct to DVD or minor roles.
It is not an English language film (it was submitted for Oscar nominations mind) and while it is an adaptation I doubt anybody frequenting this game has read the book it was based on.
It is an action film of a sort (probably in the same way the crank films are action films).

Edit: might as well give this one out as well. The films name is a single word (not really meaning anything in English) and the name is something of a focal point during the film.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 10, 2010)

Once again my apologies- if it comes to pass that people want to extent the game to make up for my faux pas these last few goes around count me in.

The film was Zift from 2008, based on a book of the same name by Vladislav Todorov
IMDB
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1264914/

Pretty much Bulgaria does a good version of Crank (this is one of those rare times Hadrian and I agree on something like this- I can not stand the film).

*Scores:*

LocoRoco : 6
junn : 6
Szyslak : 4
TrolleyDave : 4
cracker : 3
dinofan01 : 3
MFDC12 : 3
Conor : 1
gameboy13 : 1
Logan 5 : 1
Scott-105 : 1
toh_yxes : 1
w!! : 1
TwinRetro: 1
Dr.Razor: 1
nasune: 1
*FAST6191: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Animal Farm
Charlottes Web (2006)
Death Race (2008)
Children of the Damned
Ringu
War of the Worlds (2005)
3:10 to Yuma (2007)
The Wolfman
Freaky Friday (2003)
Assault on Precinct 13
The Day the Earth Stood Still
Scarface
Four Brothers
L.A. Confidential
The Lake House
What Dreams May Come
The Amityville Horror (2005)
The Prestige
Sherlock Holmes (2009)
Dracula (1992)
Man On Fire
Fun With Dick And Jane
The Thomas Crown Affair
1984
A Fistful of Dollars
Taking Of Pelham 123
The Last House On The Left
Ocean's 11
Peter Pan (2003)
Miracle on 34th Street
Shaft
Star Trek
Last Exit To Brooklyn
Of Mice and Men (1992)
The Godfather
Ordinary Decent Criminal
Constantine
Zatoichi
The Punisher (1989) (not guessed)
Zift (not guessed)



Probably to the chagrin of LocoRoco or Junn I will make this one easier.




SHA1 of the imdb url (example URL although without quotes when you do it "http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0092106/" )
0b3abf1b085a88d5777f5ed1056cb54939b99013

SHA1 generator
http://gtools.org/tool/sha1-hash-generator/


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 12, 2010)

I'll go ahead and end this round now.  Sorry I wasn't about much at the end.  I'm sure I recognise the last one you posted Fast but can't put my finger on it.  Definitely not seen Zift though, might have to check it out.  Didn't mind Crank, it passed a couple of hours easy enough.

This round is a tie between LocoRoco and Junn so we'll wait and see which one gets Fasts post before declaring a winner!


----------



## cracker (Oct 12, 2010)

It looks so much like Seth MacFarlane but it's probably not...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 31, 2010)

Well it looks like there's not gonna be a tie-breaker for this round so I'll declare a joint winner.  We'll be back for a new round at the end of November.


----------

